# novice agility title for Cooper



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the title 

FWIW; I jump my Faelan in Preferred - he has a relatively long body and seems better able to extend or collect and turn over a jump cleanly in the preferred classes. He needs to concentrate a bit more at the higher jump heights and his commitment point is somewhat late so Preferred works best for him.

My Casey was a more compact golden as is my Towhee and they both turn(ed) on a dime and tend to jump down the middle of a jump so their tails don't knock bars as they are turning - they both jump(ed) regular class. Towhee focuses a bit more at the higher jumps so it is a good fit (Casey slowed a bit so he was able to register cues faster)

My Rowdy jumped preferred but he was older (7) when he started.

I have not yet decided what Brady will jump - I suspect he will be in the Regular classes.

I think you need to listen to your heart about what is best for your dog. A person very knowledgeable about dogs and their jumping styles can also help (in my case it was Daisy Peel who advised Regular classes for Towhee and a wonderful instructor with Casey)


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations on your Agility preferred Novice title....and in 3 tries!

My dog took a lot longer than 3 tries. She got a title in Jumpers with Weaves preferred but they had measured her with her harness on and when she went up to Open preferred class....we found out she was actually 21 1/2 inches -not over 22 so she was then going to be in the Open class at 16 inch preferred. 

So I am starting her over at 20 inch regular Jumpers with weaves again.... Not preferred.
She does the course better at 20 inches than 16 inch preferred. 
This is my first agility dog...so we are learning together...but it is so much fun.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the title, great job Cooper!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!! That is very exciting!

Without knowing the dog, it's hard to recommend a class. I would generally enter in regular classes unless there was a reason such as weight, age, structure, jumping style etc...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and the new title! Awesome job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!! Great job!
What is Cooper's basic body style, and what does he weigh?
Although Tito is quite an athletic guy, I jump him in preferred because he has a big, heavy chest and I feel it's just too much strain to put on his joints, and for what? Especially if you are jumping on matting over concrete, or astroturf. Now that you can get a PACH, I don't know that there's any reason to jump in regular height. But I know a lot don't agree with me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Many congratulations to you and Cooper!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats!!

Like you I got my novice titles quick (I think I had both in 4 or 5 runs each). We started in regular, but mid season last year dropped to preferred (or selected in CKC land). At the time I had to forfeit my titles and start over, the rule has since changed to be like AKC.

I had a bit of a bar knocker, he was in good weight but not performance weight and has stumpy legs and built pretty downhill (good thing he's cute? Haha)

Our preferred height is 16", I am always envious seeing the Goldens in different classes and never getting to compete against them, my guy is pretty fast so aside from comparing times I would really like more competition and better comparison, but his health and our fun is first, so I dropped him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------

